# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Të jetosh në shtëpinë e Bill Gates....

## benseven11

Duke qenë zotëruesi i një pasurie kaq marramendëse, nuk është aspak çudi dhe gjithkujt i shkon në mendje se shtëpia e tij duhet të jetë mahnitëse apo jo? E vërteta është se po, është një shtëpi ëndrrash që mbase nuk e dinit se do të mund të ekzistonte ndonjë e tillë deri më tani. Ja cilat janë disa nga karakteristikat dhe faktet me të veçanta të banesës së miliarderit me një sipërfaqe prej 6132 metra katror.

1. Vlera minimale e kësaj shtëpie është 123 milion dollarë. Edhe pse Bill Gates e ka blerë atë fillimisht shumë më pak se kjo vlerë, pas shumë rregullimeve, në vitin që ndodhemi tani, ajo vlen 123,5 milion dollarë. Gjithashtu, ai paguan mesatarisht 1 milion dollarë taksa çdo vit vetëm për shtëpinë e tij.

2. 500,000 dollarë u shpenzuan vetëm për materialet e drurit me të cilat një pjesë e shtëpisë është e mbuluar. Druri është 500 vjeçar i vjetër nga pema e Douglas. 300 punonjës u morën vetëm me rregullimet e shtëpisë nga të cilët, 100 ishin elektricistë

3. Sensorë të teknologjisë më të lartë rrethojnë të gjithë shtëpinë. Çdo i ftuar që vjen, pajiset me një kod i cili i lejon ata të ndryshojnë temperaturën (klimën) dhe ndriçimin sipas dëshirës dhe të vendosin kë muzikë të duan ata të dëgjojnë. Më pas, gjatë kohës aq ata lëvizin, gjithë parametrat e dëshiruara nga ta, i ndjekin pas pavarësisht se ku shkojnë. Pra, në rast se dikush zgjedh të dëgjojë një këngë te preferuar, ai mund të lëvizë lirshëm në shtëpi sepse muzika do e ndjekë atë nga pas duke mos pasur nevojë të dëgjohet në gjithë pjesën tjetër të shtëpisë, por vetëm për të që e ka përzgjedhur.

4. Ju mund të ndryshoni edhe dizenjon e mureve vetëm më anën e një butoni. Ekranet me vlerë 80,000 dollarë , sigurojnë që muret të jenë në ngjyrën dhe dizenjon që ju preferoni, madje, një pafundësi mundësish ekzistojnë që ju të programoni dhe vendosni çfarëdolloj printi apo fotoje në gjithë muret e shtëpisë, të cilat ruhen në pajisje me vlerë 150,000 dollarë.

5. Pishina ka gjithashtu sistemin e tij nënujor të muzikës. Gjithashtu, ata të cilët notojnë aty, kanë mundësi të kalojnë nëpërmjet disa tuneleve nën ujë në pjesë të ndryshme të shtëpisë të cilat janë private.

6. Ekziston një dhomë me trampolinë gjigande e cila shërben si një alternative tepër argëtuese për të bërë pak aktivitet fizik jashtë kornizave të aktivitetit të zakonshëm. Në fund të fundit, trampolinat nuk janë vetëm për fëmijët apo jo? Gjithashtu, shtëpia ka sauna, vaska trajtimi hidromasazhi etj.

7. Një sallë gjigande pritjeje mund të mbajë lirshëm mbi 200 të ftuar! Në njërën anë të murit të kësaj salle, është i vendosur një oxhak gjigant dhe nga ana tjetër, një ekran po aq gjigant.

8. Shtëpia ka 24 tualete, 10 prej të cilave janë të kompletuara me vaskë dhe çdo pajisjeje tjetër që ju mund të imagjinoi se duhet të ketë një tualet.

9. Gjithsej ndodhen 6 kuzhina të kompletuara të vendosura në çdo cep të shtëpisë. Në këtë mënyrë, stafi do e ketë me të lehtë ti shërbejë peronave te ftuar dhe familjes së Gates në çdo vend sa më shpejt dhe mirë.

10. Gates ka një pemë te preferuar të cilën e monitoron elektronikisht 24 orë në ditë. Ajo është një pemë panje 40 vjeçare.

11. Garazhi i shtëpisë së tij nxë minimalisht 23 makina. Madje, nuk ka vetëm një garazh, por disa, të vendosura në pozicione të ndryshme të shtëpisë.

12. Rëra në plazhin privat të shtëpisë së tij, është e importuar nga Karaibet. Ai çdo vit importon sasi të mëdha rëre nga St. Lucia për ta rifreskuar atë dhe mbajtur sa më cilësore.

fax.al
Dhoma ku Billi shef tv.Sistemi teater i instaluar kushton 6 milion$

i-cdn.apartmenttherapy

----------


## benseven11

Te kisha pasurine qe ka Billi do kisha bere nje shtepi si pallat te larte si 15 katshi.si piedestal me material fildish
material te lemuar si tastjerat e pianos lol,do kisha krijuar oaze  natyrale brenda ne shtepi,nje kor gjigand me zogj kanarina,ujevara,
 bore artificiale, palma e bukurira te tjera,nje qilar me koleksion shishe vere franceze te vjetra, nje server gjigand me komplet arshiva me info
qe ti kesh informacionet ne maje te gishtave me nje klik dhe nje version gjigand Iphoni sa nje faqe muri 
dhome qe ta komandosh me ze,ose te paguaj ndonje  qe te klikoje per mua ne telefon loool
E vetmja gje qe nuk me pelqen te shtepia e Billit eshte catia,catia eshte shume ordinere si shume cati te tjera qe sheh rrotull.
Catia per parane e madhe qe ai ka duhet te jete komplet me panela diellore qe te kape fotonet e drites dhe konvertoje ate ne energji
elektrike ,jo qe ai te kurseje,por te duket shtepi ultra moderne.Cati si ajo ne fotografi e ndertuar me materiale ordinere,
 eshte teknologji shume e vjeter,me shingla...
Nejse

----------

